# college dunk contest?



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

does anyone know the time or date there gonna air this years 3 point and dunk contest? and do only seniors get to compete in these events?


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

I am pretty sure that the sprote slam jam is on the weekend of the final four..so some time in the next week and a half i would expect it.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

It's at the same time as the Final Four, so the dunk contest is going to be pointless anyways (Ismail Muhammed won't be able to attend, or Ben Gordon, or Joey Graham and Tony Allen).


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

I hope James whites in it cuz hed kill sanyone in college and possibly nba in dunking


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nima86</b>!
> I hope James whites in it cuz hed kill sanyone in college and possibly nba in dunking


Ismail Muhammed can dunk just as good as him.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

does anyone know when it is? and whos in it? ill bet money on james white over ismail muhammed. and will guilermo diaz from miami be in it. i heard he had like a 55 inch vert but i havent seen him play yet.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nima86</b>!
> I hope James whites in it cuz hed kill sanyone in college and possibly nba in dunking


i dont know if he's in it, but his teamate field williams is in the 3 poinit shoot out


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> 
> 
> Ismail Muhammed can dunk just as good as him.


no he cant...anyway i thought it was only seniors allowed


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's on right now...


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> does anyone know when it is? and whos in it? ill bet money on james white over ismail muhammed. and will guilermo diaz from miami be in it. i heard he had like a 55 inch vert but i havent seen him play yet.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 55 inch vert:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm TIVOing it later....who's in it?


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

Julius Page and Andre Emmett seem to be the only notables in the field.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Myree Bowden got jobbed. Nothing like having the guy going after you do a far inferior version of the same dunk and get a better score. Not to mention that all Emmett's dunks in the 1st 2 rounds were exactly the same. Weak.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The dunks by Bowden and Emmett were good in the finals. The 3point shootout was good too. After hearing about JJ Redick all season it's nice to see other guys get to show off their 3 point shooting skills. The finalists, Woods and Jackson, have good strokes.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 55 inch vert:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


maybe not 55, but...


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe not 55, but...


You understand that photo is unbelievably deceiving. Right?


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

maybe, but his head is clearly above the rim


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> maybe, but his head is clearly above the rim


And? Steve Francis is 6'3 and he has around a 43 inch vert and his head gets 'clearly above the rim'.....


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

and...he's an amazing athlete. What did you think i was getting at?


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

HAHHAHA! When I read about a 55" vert I laughed my head off...The record for a vert by a college B-Ball player is 48" or 4' above the ground...Ismail Muhammeds best is about 44.5" and that is considered amazing, lol, a 55" vert would put him taking off from the three point line or something...HAHAHA yeah right!!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> and...he's an amazing athlete. What did you think i was getting at?


Ah...I thought you were the one that said he had a 55 inch vert. My bad.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

does anyone know where i can download footage of this online?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> no he cant...anyway i thought it was only seniors allowed


I guaruntee that Ismail Mohamed would have one that dunk contest with his hands tied behind his back.


----------

